# Accucraft Case Tractor Engine



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Maxitrak JUST released these images of the new Case live steam tractor made for them by Accucraft. The scale is 1:12. Like the other Maxitrak road locos this should be able to haul one adult on a wagon. U.S. customers will be able to order directly from Accucraft or an Accucraft supplier when they formally announce it later this year or early next year. 




















I have no word on any of the stats yet including what she is fired on but apparently there is a prototypical working clutch mechanism unlike the Burell and Fowler. Maxitrak states they will have video of it in operation soon! With one of these beauties, who needs track!


 Regards,


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn that's nice looking! My great-grandfather was a salesman for Case, in Wisconsin in the late 1880's, selling these tractors. A brand-new English immigrant in 1870.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do we know what fuel these would fire on.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

From different pictures I have seen it appears to be gas fired with a similar twin tube boiler/poker burner as an Accucraft K-27 but I am awaiting confirmation on that-- so no official word yet.

Regards,


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I do believe it will be coal fired!

http://www.accucraftrideon.com/pg-news.htm


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Accucraft's website says coal fired but a "spy" photo I have seen suggests that it will be gas. Bear in mind this is only the prototype at this point.

Regards,


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Cliff called me this morning. The Case tractor is gas fired. They will be changing the website soon to reflect this. The good news is that Gas fired models tend to be less costly due to the simplified boiler construction.

Regards,


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

New information from Andy over at Maxitrak:

"Hi Eric, they should be available from Accucraft, direct for US sales, some time next year.It has a twin burner gas fire system like the one on the Burrell. We have some detail work to do on the prototype and then will be posting photos and video clips, keep a look out! Andy"


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's looking nice. 1:12 scale too. Hey Eric, time to start a saw mill project. You can cut real lumber with that


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of a Case tractor I took last summer. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqo3rhIUtIg 

Steve


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Mines BIGGER then yours. Case 110 HP burning wood. Video at Mt. Plesant, Iowa, Sept 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9HGacFkGQs


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks great! Can't wait to see more pictures of this! Any rough idea on cost at this point?


----------

